# DW 735 hood upgrade



## secretgarden (Jan 30, 2014)

The good folks at DeWalt (DW) made their 13 in planner with an internal fan to augment a dust port which is appx a little over 2 in with a external shroud around this in order to attach a 4 in hose.

To be honest, this internal fan will shoot chips across a 20 ft shop all by itself. I noted this when a 4 in flex hose fell off one day, it was an event to remember while planning a 12 in piece of jatoba.

I increased all hoods in my shop to 6 inch and kept the DW 735 change to the last due to a internal fan concern. To clarify, I bought a Super Dust Deputy (SSD) after I changed all my hoods to 6 in, but failed to read the clearly marked SSD which has 5 in intake. Therefore, I had to add numerous 6 to 5 reducer on all tools. 

I called DW and asked if I would damage anything if I cut a 4 in hole in the top cover for better airflow. I planned on a 4 in hole due to the amount of top cover that would be removed for a 5 in hole. They provided no real answer except they would not recommend it. 

My question to the forum is; Would the extra 4 in hole starve the internal fan causing harm to the fan motor? An internal hood guides the dust off the blades into this fan, but chips build up under the top housing but outside the internal hood causing the gears in the thickness adjustment to bind. I replaced the original gasket around the internal hood with some improvement noted, but the gear/woodchip problem continues. I would end up with a 5 by 4 by 4 wye to connect the two hood port to my 5 inch flex.


----------



## Toller (Dec 30, 2007)

They will always warn you not to modify anything. If they say it is okay and something goes wrong, you will hold them responsible even if they aren't; and they have no reason to say you can, even if they think it is fine.

But back to your question...
The DW735 is one of the best designed tools I have ever seen; Dewalt did an extraordinary job. I wish their other tools were that good. On mine the dust collection was extremely good. If you can't use it the way it is, I guess maybe you should try to improve it, but I personally wouldn't do anything to it. You might want to look into why you have a problem that no one else has.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I have had zero problems with the dust collection on mine....are you sure your shroud is installed right?


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> I have had zero problems with the dust collection on mine....are you sure your shroud is installed right?


I'm with Ryan, zero problems on mine since '07.


----------



## secretgarden (Jan 30, 2014)

*Dw 735*

I replaced the foam gasket around the internal dust shroud. My shop is closed for remodeling at present therefore no planing. I will run 50 ft of jatoba for my next project in the next few weeks and see if this corrected my problem. Thanks for the input, I will reassess the problem.


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

Not too familiar w/ the dust deputy, but I just got my 735 a couple weeks ago & running a 4 - 2 1/2 reducer off the back to a 30gal trash can w/ a thein-style baffle separator i built. from there it only goes to a ridgid shop vac but haven't had any back up issues in the 2 1/2" hosing so far. did once have the hose blow off the back but that was b/c I underestimated the fan's power & hadn't had the connection tight enough. since then, no problems. Good luck w/ your dust collection, but I don't think you'll need to go choping holes in your machine to make it run smoothly, there's probably a less invasive solution.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I have the exact same problem with chips collecting under the shroud in my 735. Its extremely frustrating to say the least. The tool is excellent in all other respects tho.

Let me know if you find a solution that works. I have to vacuum the internals out every time I use it.


----------



## secretgarden (Jan 30, 2014)

*DW 735 upgrade*

I ran some jatoba through the planner after taking the old foam seal off the internal hood which stopped the problems that Gideon and I have shared. I used the smallest weather strip I could find at Home Depot and even though it was a tight fight to secure the 3 orange hood screw latches, it work.

Thanks for the help, I am glad I used a more conservative approach first as recommended by this forum.


----------

